# Medic to RN program



## emt4life (Sep 6, 2007)

Has anyone done or is doing a medic to RN program?  I am very fortunate in my area to have a program that has just started up and was wondering what other people thought of it?  I am seriously thinking about doing it so that I can keep doing the medic as a "hobby" but pay the bills with the nursing job.  I currently have many schools loans to pay off from a 4 year degree I earned before becoming a medic, I would hopefully be able to pay them off faster with the RN license.  I currently don't have children or a significant other to worry about either.  I guess I am looking for some imput on what you all think about it.  Any imput would be much appreciated!


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 6, 2007)

Up in Philadelphia we had a 6-8 week crash course. I heard it sucked and had a high attrition rate, but if you could bust your cohones 24/7 for those two months you'd walk out with a brand new RN license.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 7, 2007)

Uhhh, come again????? A 2 month RN bridge program???? Could you provide a few more details?


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a few years ago, but pretty much I was told M-F you're in the classroom 9-9, weekends you live in whatever facility you're doing your clinicals, and you need a U-Haul to get your hw to and from class. 

On a side note, there used to be a 4 month paramedic program. That would've been a killer, IMO... then they went to 6 months, then up to a year. I think some place in texas still offers 6 months, but I think paramedic is going the way of a 2 year college degree.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 7, 2007)

MedikErik said:


> Up in Philadelphia we had a 6-8 week crash course. I heard it sucked and had a high attrition rate, but if you could bust your cohones 24/7 for those two months you'd walk out with a brand new RN license.



Okay Erik... I'm from philadelphia and i don't remember any course like this one. Also who do you run with/work for?

If you can give me details as to who had that bridge, i'd appreciate it. I probably saw it and just don't remember.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 7, 2007)

What I understand is those courses are a thing in the past. Unlike EMS, the National Center of Licensing and Examining board of nurses seen that they were piss poor and stopped them. Again, unlike EMS, if the institution has < 75% pass rate, they are placed on suspension and if they do not improve in one year NCLE will remove their eligilibility and abilty to have nursing programs. Even the accredited, famous New York Regents (Excelsior) program have been under recent attack, due to not enough clinical time and studies. Many find out that they may be able to pass the RN boards, however; may not be able to get a license in many states (which makes it useless). Each state can decide, if they will allow you to obtain a license, dependent upon where you attended. Just because you passed the RN boards does not guarantee one to a license.  When one applies for a license, one has to enter the college name and assigned number. The State Board decides, if they feel the program meets their standards and it is up to them, if they want to issue a license or not, again; it is not automatically given because you passed the RN boards. 

I went through a bridge program (ADN) many years ago. Since then, returned and finished my BSN and completing my MSN as a Nurse Practitioner and Nurse Educator. My advice is to go through the whole program, unless you have several years experience in the hospital setting. In reality the most one will save in bridge courses is a semester, at the most. As well, EMS should never be considered a "hobby", we have enough of those type already. (the reason we get paid poorly)

I see very few remain in the field afterwards. Majority are tired after their shifts and like everyone else, soon have no time for another "job". Especially one ata a part time rate, pays about a 1/4 of what you can make as a part time RN.


----------



## Bongy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well...Let me to give advise from far away near east... I have a combined degree: BSN with EMT-P certificate... From my point of view is IMPOSSIBLE to be a good nurse with some kind of "bridge programs"... Differences of working in EMS setting and CINICAL setting are "unbrigible"... With all respect to EMT-Ps,clinical nursing work is very different. I work at the same time as a OR RN and EMT-P in EMS.


----------



## disassociative (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, there are a couple of things I can tell you.

#1 Here in TN Chattanooga State has a Paramedic to RN program in which a transition course along with pre-requisites(A & P I and II, Microbiology, Nutrition, Gen Psych) are taken. Upon completion of the transition course--credit is given for NURS I and NURS II in the A.A.S. nursing program.

However, since you already have a Baccalaureate degree, why not take advantage of those general education hours and enter into an upper division B.S.N. course.

As a current student of B.S.N. as well as Pre-Medicine, I find it alot easier to take advantage of the credits you already have--especially, here in TN where the TN Board of Regents has set forth a prescribed curriculum which is transferable between TBR Universities/Colleges within the accredited board of regents span.

Chances are; you will just have to take Biol 2010 Anat/Phys I, Biol 2020 Anat/Phys II, Biol 2330 Microbiology, MATH 1530 Probability/Statistics, HEC 1010 Nutrition, Psy 1310 Gen Psychology I to facilitate transfer into Upper Division nursing. Upon completion, you will be eligible to sit for the NCLEX licensure examination.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2007)

Why do you want to become an RN?

If you really want to be a great RN, I'd suggest having the foundation of knowledge you'd gain in a true RN program.

It took me over 160 or so college credits to get my teaching degree.  Besides having a real degree in everything I teach, I've taken math, psychology, science, language, and a multitude of other courses.  I've only taken about 20 credits in teaching/pedagogy.  A comprehensive RN program will require you to have a diverse academic background, something that is a rareity in EMS.

If you're looking to do anything beyond the hobby level, then I'd suggest being *great* at what you do.  No one wants a good nurse... they want the *best* nurse.  An education will help you get there.


----------



## emt4life (Sep 7, 2007)

ridryder 911 said:


> I went through a bridge program (ADN) many years ago. Since then, returned and finished my BSN and completing my MSN as a Nurse Practitioner and Nurse Educator. My advice is to go through the whole program, unless you have several years experience in the hospital setting. In reality the most one will save in bridge courses is a semester, at the most. As well, EMS should never be considered a "hobby", we have enough of those type already. (the reason we get paid poorly)
> 
> I see very few remain in the field afterwards. Majority are tired after their shifts and like everyone else, soon have no time for another "job". Especially one ata a part time rate, pays about a 1/4 of what you can make as a part time RN.



I didn't mean to offend anyone by calling ems a hobby, however, I really want to work rural ems and where I live rural ems has to be a hobby/dedication because you don't make enough at it to survive on it alone.  

The program I am looking at is a full year plus a summer semester, not just a couple of months. The primary reason I am thinking of this program is they do have an 89% student pass rate on the first exam and the cost for me right now would be manageable.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, is this at a local community college, or a technical program?


----------



## disassociative (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the curriculum of the Paramedic to RN Transition @ Chattanooga State--it is a degree granting program(A.A.S.)

http://www.chattanoogastate.edu/nursing/nurtrans.asp


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 8, 2007)

I understand, I chose to return back to the field for multiple reasons. I cannot stress one can "pass" a RN test, similar to one could pass an EMT test or Medic test, without really knowing much about the profession. Remembering, one is only tested and graded on the 'minimum" knowledge level(just enough, not to kill someone). 

I highly emphasize that nursing is so diverse that unless you have several years experience, I would place the time in a full time program. Remembering, in nursing there are much more several options than emergency or even critical care. Your doors to employment is open from surgery to pscyh to public health. 

I agree, if you have an undergrad, take advantage of it. Albeit there may not always be an immediate differential in pay, etc. Some require it for management, increase pay, and promotions. The BSN definitely has its advantages. 


R/r 911


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Sep 21, 2007)

I think there are too many medics that look for a quick way to get an RN degree who are simply looking at the $$$.

If you "really" want to become an RN... that is fine. However, I have spoken to former medics, who are now RNs, that really miss the autonomy of being a medic, having total charge of patient care... not having to call respiratory therapy for this, lab for that, etc...

For some people... it fits. For those who are simply looking for more $$$, there are other ways to achieve that.


On the other hand... I can't believe how low the wages are for paramedics in many parts of the country.

I would love to move to different areas of the country... but when the top of the advertised salary range for a medic (in many places) is what I "net" each year... it limits the relocation options, unless I want a huge pay cut.


I guess what I am trying to say is that becoming an RN is an involved process that should be for those truly wanting to become an RN... and there are not too many shortcuts.


If you are simply looking for more $$$, there are ways to get that and still become a medic. It may involve moving to an area that pays medics more than $45k/year... which is a hassle and can disrupt your life.

However... obtaining your RN is a hassle and also can disrupt your life... and if your only motivation is the almighty dollar... It would be a shame to reach that goal, only to find out you were happier as a medic, on the street, doing what you do best.


Just my 2-cents...

Love what you do... do what you love... and if you're not making enough $$$, go somewhere that pays you enough to be happy AND to do what you love.


Then again... if you TRULY envy the work that the RNs you see do (not just their paychecks)... then Go For It!


----------



## EDRN1991 (Dec 12, 2013)

*EMT-P to RN Program*

I realize that this question was posted a while ago, but I found it today when researching something else.  I have been a registered nurse for over 20 years, but have only recently encountered the EMT-P to RN bridge graduate.  The problem that I see is that there is a lack of critical thinking and nurse decision-making ability because the level of thinking between the paramedic and nurse are totally different.  Because of the differences in roles, these bridge programs should either add a nursing socialization course to assist EMT-Ps begin to think like a nurse, or disband the program.  Even though these students are passing the NCLEX, in my opinion, they are not transitioning successfully into professional practice.  In my 22 years in nursing, I have worked with many amazing nurses who started their medical career as EMTs and EMT-Ps.  Each of these nurses completed a non-bridge ADN or BSN nursing program. 

Thank you,
EDRN1991, RN, MSN, CEN 
[/SIZE]


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 12, 2013)

ya I think the PA route is more setup for medics, always has been. No idea why so many guys/girls who leave EMS with degree's go into nursing instead. Oh well, you don't have to worry about me doing that, that is for sure!


----------



## EDRN1991 (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree because I believe that EMT programs are based on a medical model rather than the nursing model. But there a PA program is a greater time commitment.

EDRN1991, RN, MSN, CEN


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 12, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> ya I think the PA route is more setup for medics, always has been. No idea why so many guys/girls who leave EMS with degree's go into nursing instead. Oh well, you don't have to worry about me doing that, that is for sure!



Maybe because most PA programs require a BA/BS for admission, and if you are only a medic you likely only have a AAS? Just a shot in the dark. 

Are there any PA programs that will consider a medic for admission with only a AAS? I have not heard of any, but any info would be great!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 12, 2013)

RescueShirts.com said:


> I have spoken to former medics, who are now RNs, that really miss the autonomy of being a medic, having total charge of patient care... not having to call respiratory therapy for this, lab for that, etc...



That is interesting. My experience has been the exact opposite. I haven't always loved nursing, but I have never once felt that I had more meaningful autonomy as a paramedic, and having worked with many paramedic-turned-RN's (it is relatively common in the HEMS world), I've never heard one say anything other than "it was the best career decision I ever made". I have literally never heard an RN say "I'd be so much better off / happier / have a better career if I had just stayed a paramedic." I have known some who wished they had gone to med school, or wished they'd gotten into management, or wished they had gotten out of healthcare altogether, but I doubt there have been many RN's who've said "I wish I was still just a paramedic." 

The "total charge of patient care" that you have as a paramedic is really kind of an illusion. You may get to choose any item on the menu, but it's a tiny menu and someone else decides what goes on it.




ExpatMedic0 said:


> No idea why so many guys/girls who leave EMS with degree's go into nursing instead.



You say this every time the topic of paramedics increasing their education comes up. As I and others have explained before, there are numerous reasons why a paramedic might decide to become an RN instead of a PA. One of the largest ones is simple geography; you can become an RN pretty much anywhere, while many people would have to move to go to PA school, because there isn't a PA program at every community college like there are RN programs. Another one is cost. Another one is convenience. Another one is pre-reqs. Another one is flexibility. Another one is job opportunities. Another one is wanting to provide care in a different capacity than a PA. I could go on and on. 

It may not be a choice that you would make, but I don't know why you keep insisting/implying/suggesting that it isn't a choice others should make.


----------

